# Wakü revival



## J4CK3R (17. Dezember 2019)

*Wakü revival*

Hallo zusammen.
Lange ist es her, vor knappen 2 Jahren war ich hier zuletzt im Forum aktiv.
Mittlerweile rennt mein PC auf Luft, denn ich war bedingt durch äussere Umstände (Lehrabschlussprüfung etc.) an einen zuverläsigen PC gebunden.
Nun habe ich all dies hinter mir und werde voraussichtlich zwischen meiner Rückkehr in die Schweiz und meinem Studienbeginn 2 Monate zeit haben.
Zeit um wieder zurück zu den verrückten zu gelangen.
Ich möchte mir dieses mal richtig Zeit nehmen, so dass meine Wakü kein gebastel mehr wird, ich möchte allerdings auch nicht zuviel ausgeben.
Ebenfalls soll dies meine erste Hardtube Wakü werden.
Folgendes ist noch aus alten Zeiten vorhanden:
Haufenweise Softtube fittinge, und ca. 1m Schlauch(13/10)
1x 45mm 360mm Phobya Radiator mit NB E-Loops (nicht PWM fähig)
1x 30mm 240mm Radiator von AC
1x Eisbecher DDC 250
1x Phobya UC-2 lt (Sollte mit AM3+ Halterung aufs MB passen)
1x EKWB Full Cover für meine GTX 1070 FTW.

Da ich ein Enthoo Luxe (1) verwende und auf eine M2 SSD wechseln möchte, kam mir die Idee im ehemaligen Drive-Bay die Wakü mit Softtubes zu verschlauchen und mittels Alu winkeln und vorhanden Gehäusedurchführungen am Ende von diesem auf Hardtubes zu wechseln. Dies würde mir sogleich ermöglichen die Pumpe mit Softtubes anzuschliessen um Vibrationen zu vermeiden.
Damit sind wir beim aktuellen Problemkind 
Ich hatte stets eine DDC-310 verwendet die nun leider abgerauscht ist...
Nun stehe ich vor der Wahl einer neuen Pumpe. zur Auswahl habe ich folgende herausgesucht:
AC DDC-310 (hatte ich bisher, leider nicht komplett silent im PC idle)
Laing DDC-1T Plus PWM (Soll laut sein aber kann PWM geregelt werden)
AC Eispumpe VPP755 (Soll die Stillstehproblematik der V2 nicht mehr haben PWM Regelbar)
Aquacomputer D5 Next (Intelligente Pumpe, mit integrierter 25w PWM Lüftersteuerung)

Bei den D5 müsste ich einen neuen AGB haben, da AC leider den Unterteil des Eisbechers nicht einzel verkauft.
Ich plane ebenfalls die Verwendung eines Aquacomputers Quadro, zur Lüftersteuerung, da ich mit der Asus onboard Lösung nicht zufrieden bin.
Würdet ihr eher eine "normale" Pumpe kaufen und die Lüfter mit dem Quadro regeln, oder die D5 Next, und alle Lüfter zusammen an den PWM Ausgang (dies würde voraussetzen, dass ich die selben Lüfter für den Frontradiator benötige wie für den 360er). Ich habe noch den Phanteks PWM zu DC Splitter sollte also funktionieren von der Steuerung her.

Als Hardtubes möchte ich die 13mm PETG von AC mit den Eiszapfen Fittingen verwenden, jede Tube wird nur einen 90* Bogen haben.
Als Kühlflüssigkeit hätte ich gerne etwas Pastellfarbenes, am liebsten Olivgrün, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Flüssigkeiten von CFX (Grün/Grau mischen)?

Gibt es von EKWB die Möglichkeit Thermopads einzeln zu kaufen, ich nehme mal an, ich kann auch welche von Alphacool mit der entsprechender Dicke nehmen?

Mir ist wichtig, dass das System im Idle so leise wie möglich ist, unter Last ist dies zweitrangig, da ich ja eh Kopfhörer anhabe.

Falls ich noch was vergessen haben sollte, schreibts gerne hin.
Schon jetzt danke für eure Hilfe
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Habe letzten 13mm Fittingen von ALC mit Acryl-Rohre verbaut. Die Rohre lassen sich im eingebauten Zustand der Komponente sehr-- sehr schwer einstecken. Selbst das einstecken im ausgebautem Zustand geht schwer. Zum Teil ist man sich noch nicht mal sicher ob das Rohr nun drin sitzt weil ein zu großer Widerstand besteht.

Würde dir daher keine Anschlüsse von ALC empfehlen.
Zudem bekommst du für 13mm Anschlüsse nur von ALC.

Nimm lieber was mit 12, 14 oder noch besser 16mm, denn da kannst fast von jedem Hersteller der Anschlüsse anbietet was kaufen.
Ich werde mir jedenfalls Zukünftig keine Anschlüsse von ALC mehr kaufen und auch nicht mehr auf 13mm HT gehen.



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Gibt es von EKWB die Möglichkeit *Thermopads* einzeln zu kaufen, ich nehme mal an, ich kann auch welche von Alphacool mit der entsprechender Dicke nehmen?


Ist deinem Rechner kalt... 
Thermopads - Google-Suche

Du meinst sicherlich Wärmeleitpad und ja die gibt es von EK, ALC und noch von anderen Hersteller einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Zur Pumpe:
Wenn es leise werden soll, ist eine DDC-basierte Pumpe meist der falsche Ansatz. Ob D5 oder VPP775 im D5-Format ist umstritten und mangels eigenem Test möchte ich keine Meinung abgeben, du brauchst aber in jedem Fall einen neuen Ausgleichsbehälter. Da ohnehin alles versteckt werden soll, käme auch eine Aquastream XT in Frage. Meinem 2014er Test zu Folge (noch im digitalen Sonderheft zu haben) ist die D5 zwar potenziell genauso leise wie eine gut entkoppelte Eheim 1046, dann aber schwächer.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung: Die DDC lebt von Entkopplung und schweren Metalldeckeln (und -gehäusen, wird leicht unterschätzt!), die D5 ist da eher der Allrounder und läuft in jeder Lage ziemlich leise, mit niedriger Drehzahl unhörbar, dafür ist sie technisch für die Wasserkühlung im Pc etwas weniger geeignet als die DDC.

Von Pastel sollte man die Finger lassen, gibt oft Ablagerungen, an sich ist das kein Problem, aber wenn es überhand nimmt leiden Durchfluss und Kühlleistung ganz erheblich.

Ach ja, Alphacool=ALC, AC=Aquacomputer.


----------



## J4CK3R (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hi Thorsten
Danke für deine Antwort, demnach ist "out of the box" eine D5 leiser als eine Aquastream XT, aber schwächer?
"Das du brauchst aber in jedem Fall einen neuen AGB" ist darauf bezogen, dass die neue Pumpe nicht mehr passt, oder gibt es noch einen anderweitigen Grund?

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hi Sinusspass
Zählt ein gefüllter AGB auch als "schwerer deckel"? wenn dieser auf der Pumpe steht, lastet ja das ganze Gewicht darauf.
Eine andere Pumpe kostet halt alles in allem ca. 70chf mehr.

Kennt sich jemand gut mit der Aquasuite aus? Falls ich mich für die D5 next entscheide, interessiert es mich ob ich die Temperatursensoren die ich am MB anschliessen kann in der Aqua-suite nutzen kann?

Nochmals Danke für deine Hilfe
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ein weiter Pluspunkt der D5 Next ist, dass diese bereits eines dieser Nutzlosen Displays besitzt, welche ich aber unbedingt will, keine Ahnung wieso aber muss ich haben


----------



## CoLuxe (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Zur Aquasuite:
Ja, die bietet eine vollwertige HWInfo Einbindung. Wenn sie es selbst nicht auslesen kann, geht es also ohne Probleme über HWInfo.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten
> Danke für deine Antwort, demnach ist "out of the box" eine D5 leiser als eine Aquastream XT, aber schwächer?
> "Das du brauchst aber in jedem Fall einen neuen AGB" ist darauf bezogen, dass die neue Pumpe nicht mehr passt, oder gibt es noch einen anderweitigen Grund?
> 
> ...



Beide Pumpen lassen sich regeln und werden meiner Erinnerung nach mit maximaler Leistung ausgeliefert. Damit müsste die D5 stärker und deutlich lauter als die Aquastream sein. Aber kurz das Poti runterdrehen (D5) oder die Vorgabe in der Aquasuite anpassen (Aquastream) ist wirklich kein Aufwand. Auf minimaler Stufe ist die D5 dann meinen Messungen zu Folge so leise wie eine gute Eheim-1046-basierte Pumpe (ich habe es damals direkt mit der nicht mehr verfügbaren Watercool 12 V an Stelle der Aquastream verglichen), aber schwächer. Dreht man sie auf die gleiche Stärke auf, ist die D5 lauter, aber gleich stark. Am oberen Ende hat sie insgesamt mehr Potenzial, aber das braucht eigentlich niemand.

Beiden Pumpen (und auch der VPP775) gemein ist ein anderer Aufbau im Vergleich zu DDC, sie passen also nicht an DDC-Aufsatz-AGBs.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Zur Aquasuite:
> Ja, die bietet eine vollwertige HWInfo Einbindung. Wenn sie es selbst nicht auslesen kann, geht es also ohne Probleme über HWInfo.


Aber dazu muss auch HWInfo im Hintergrund laufen. HWInfo stört meine LEDs auf den Arbeitsspeicher, sobald ich es am Laufen habe werden sie nicht mehr mit meiner Aura Software geregelt und leuchten irgendein Wirrwarr.

Aber die Aquasuite kann normalerweise auch ohne HWInfo auf sehr viele Sensoren des Systems zugreifen.
Nur nicht auf alle und dann muss doch HWInfo mit laufen.

Habe eine Aquastream Ultimate verbaut und so kann ich nicht sicher sagen ob sie vergleichbar mit der XT ist. Die Mechanik wird dieselbe sein, aber die Elektronik ist verbessert worden und so läuft sie etwas laufruhiger. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auf Hardtube von Schlauch umgebaut und ich hatte Bedenken die Pumpe auch direkt mit anzuschließen. Am Sonntag habe ich dann den Zulauf doch noch angeschlossen und gestern den Ablauf und ich war überrascht das meine Pumpe fast so leise ist wie zuvor mit 3000 U/min (minimaler Drehzahl).

Mit meinem Loop (CPU, GPU, 240+420 Radiator + Mora) erreiche ich ein Durchfluss mit dieser Drehzahl von 74 l/h.

Gut kann möglich sein das wenn ich sehr nahe dran gehe doch ein klein wenig was hören kann, aber nicht mehr sobald ich in meiner Sitzposition neben dem Rechner mich befinde. Meine Pumpe ist aber mit einem Shoggi Sandwich gut entkoppelt und die Dichtungen in den Anschlüsse scheinen hier auch auszureichen um das Rohr mit entkoppelt zu können. Zudem sitzen die Rohre nicht direkt an der Pumpe sondern an Winkeadapter wo auch nochmals Dichtringe zwischen gebaut sind. Möglich das diese auch etwas entkoppeln.

Zumindest bin ich sehr froh dass meine Pumpe nach dem Umbau nicht lauter geworden ist.
Kann aber auch von den Anschlüsse abhängen.

Bei mir habe ich aber auch ein Mod-Pumpenradflügel verbaut was weniger Spiel zulässt.
Kann es nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sagen, aber ich meine das meine Pumpe damit auch laufruhiger geworden ist.


----------



## J4CK3R (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ach so, ja klar vielen Dank für deine Antwort, die Aquastream Pumpen sind preislich recht attraktiv, vorallem weil die Ultimate schon quasi alle gwünschten Funktionen der Lüftersteuerung integriert hat und kein Top sondern nur Adapter benötigt werden.
Benötigt man das "Mod Flügelrad" oder ist dies mehr Spielerei.
Reicht zum entkoppeln ein 3mm Schaumstoff Stück, bin persönlich nicht so fan vom Shoggi ist mir zu wabbelig, wenn ich den PC transportiere. 
Ich melde mich sobald alles konkrete Form angenommen hat.
Nochmals zum Thema Kühlflüssigkeit:
Gibt es eine Pastelflüssigkeit welche für den Langzeitbetrieb ausgelegt ist? Als ich meine letzte Wakü hatte ging gerade das Disaster mit den Mayhems los.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Sinusspass (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Hi Sinusspass
> Zählt ein gefüllter AGB auch als "schwerer deckel"? wenn dieser auf der Pumpe steht, lastet ja das ganze Gewicht darauf.
> Eine andere Pumpe kostet halt alles in allem ca. 70chf mehr.



Vom Gewicht ja, das ist auch nicht das Problem, wichtig ist auch, wie das Material Schall überträgt/ verändert/ dämpft, da haben der Metalldeckel und das Metallgehäuse bei der DDC ihre Vorteile, Entkopplung sollte man allerdings trotzdem beachten.



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Reicht zum entkoppeln ein 3mm Schaumstoff Stück, bin persönlich nicht so fan vom Shoggi ist mir zu wabbelig, wenn ich den PC transportiere.
> Ich melde mich sobald alles konkrete Form angenommen hat.



Alles was nicht fest verschraubt ist, ist wabbelig, da ist das Shoggy (mit anderem Klebeband) nicht schlechter als eine andere Lösung.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WakÃ¼ revival*

Habe mein Shoggy an der Pumpe angeschraubt und darunter mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband fest.
Man könnte sie aber auch anschrauben, nur wollt eich keine Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren.

Es gibt aber für die Aquastream was anderes um entkoppeln und dennoch gut zu verbinden.
Innovatek Pumpen Befestigungssockel - Alu mit Entkoppelung (fuer EHEIM Pumpen) | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Das Mod-Pumpenradflügel musst du nicht zwingend haben, ich habe es aber ausgetauscht da die Pumpe damit doch etwas ruhiger läuft.
Du kannst dir mal auf den nächsten zwei Bilder den Unterschied von der Aufnahme mal näher ansehen. Mit dem Modifizierte Pumpenradfügel ist halt weniger Spiel vorhanden was Geräusche verursachen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eheim-Mod Pumpenfluegelrad 1046/1048 | 1046/1048 Zubehoer | Eheim 1046/48 | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## jhnbrg (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WakÃ¼ revival*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Es gibt aber für die Aquastream was anderes um entkoppeln und dennoch gut zu verbinden.
> Innovatek Pumpen Befestigungssockel - Alu mit Entkoppelung (fuer EHEIM Pumpen) | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



Für Aquastream gibt es neues Entkopplungsset, nur mal so zur Info:

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Entkopplungsset fuer aquastream ULTIMATE und aquastream XT 41129


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ach das hatte ich ursprünglich auch gesucht und nicht gefunden.
Dachte es wäre das andere gewesen.

Danke für diesen Hinweis.


----------



## J4CK3R (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: WakÃ¼ revival*

Genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Bin nur am überlegen ob ich mir eine XT Standard mit AC Quadro oder die Ultimate mit dem erweiterten Reglerpaket holen soll, tendiere mehr zu erstgenanntem.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## CoLuxe (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Der Quadro hat nur PWM Anschlüsse, dafür gleich mit jeweils 25W, statt einen mit 12.
Und du hast zusätzlich einen RGBpx Anschluss.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Verbaut habe ich bei mir Noctua Lüfter: 3x A14, 2x F12, 9x P12 = 11,28 Watt.
Ich könnte daher alle meine 14 Lüfter über meine Ultimate Pumpe steuern lassen.

Der Nachteil jedoch ist das ich nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl zurück bekomme und ich nach dieser Drehzahl dann regeln lassen kann. Daher hat der Quadro den Vorteil auch Lüfter je verbautem Radiator separat regeln zu können.

Das ganze hatte ich auch mal über die Ultimate sogar anfangs angeschlossen.
Nur habe ich damals ein Splitter verwendet der die Spannung vom Netzteil direkt bezog und nur PWM und Tacho an die Pumpe weiter gab.
Später hatte ich mir dann doch noch ein Aquaero 6 gekauft um je Radiator die Drehzahl der Lüfter separat ansteuern zu können. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es aber den Quadro noch nicht.

Zudem hat der Quadro noch andere Vorzüge was die Pumpe alleine nicht bringt.
In diesem Sinn... es ist möglich die Regelung über die Pumpe laufen zu lassen, mit dem Quadro oder einem Aquaero 6 lässt sich die Regelung ins Detail besser bestimmen.

Mittlerweile habe ich noch nicht mal mehr ein Aquaero 6 verbaut, sondern habe Temperatursensor ans Mainboard angeschlossen und ebenso meine Lüfter. Die Regelung findest hierüber genau so gut statt. Andere Vorzüge des Aquaero 6 habe ich ehe nicht genutzt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mein Shoggy an der Pumpe angeschraubt und darunter mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband fest.
> Man könnte sie aber auch anschrauben, nur wollt eich keine Löcher ins Gehäuse bohren.
> 
> Es gibt aber für die Aquastream was anderes um entkoppeln und dennoch gut zu verbinden.
> ...



Ich habe die Innovatek-Entkoppler selbst eine Zeit lang genutzt, aber mit einem Shoggy können die nicht annähernd mithalten. Das gilt letztendlich auch für jede andere stabile Verbindung – entweder es ist weich und wabbelig oder es ist fest und steif. Eine Kombination gibt es nicht, man kann nur nach dem individuell besten Kompromiss zwischen den Widersätzen suchen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Das ist gut zu wissen, denn ich habe aktuell auch ein Shoggy verbaut mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Hatte mir aber auch schon überlegt solche Gummipuffer zu verwenden, damit die Pumpe nicht auf einer Seite so abfällt. Aber in meinem Fall habe ich oben noch eine Zwischendecke und so habe ich dort an der einen Seite wo sie höher steht Schaumstoff zwischen gestopft und die Pumpe steht dadurch wieder einigermaßen gerade. Dadurch das dieser Bereich bei mir ehe nicht sichtbar ist, ist es im Grunde auch egal wie die Pumpe letztendlich steht. Rausfalten kann sie nicht da sie fest von unten und oben ist. Ich habe dazu auch schon oft mein Rechner auf die Seite hingelegt um von oben besser dran kommen zu können.


----------



## J4CK3R (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Auf der Suche nach geeigneten OLED Displays, bin ich beim grossen Chinesen über die Boxfish Reservoir Serie von Barrow gestossen, hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?
Barrow soll ja meines Wissens, zumindest bei den Anschlüssen mit Bitspower identisch sein.
Ebenfalls bin ich über eine Marke namens Bykski gestolpert, ist diese bekannt und wie sieht es dort bezüglich Qualität aus?

Edit: Hier noch ein Bild des Res.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Diese Marken kannst alle nehmen, die sind alle von der Qualität gut.
Ich habe eine Durchflussanzeige von Bykski verbaut, dessen Verarbeitung und auch die Qualität Top ist!


----------



## jhnbrg (18. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ich habe mehrere Teile von Bykski in meinem Rechner verbaut. Die Qualität ist top.


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Die Durchflussanzeige wird auch von Aquatuning vertrieben.
Dort wird jedoch darauf hingewiesen, dass Aluminium Kontakt mit dem Wasser hat, wenn ich mir den Artikel aber anschaue, sieht es für mich so aus als wäre nur das Gehäuse aus Alu, der Rest aus POM oder ähnlichem.

Kannst du mir da genauere Infos geben?
Danke


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Es handelt sich um diese Durchflussanzeige und da ist nichts mit Alu verbaut da er komplett aus Acryl bzw. Kunststoff besteht.
Bykski B-FMpa-HC Durchflusssensor - Transparent | Sensor Durchfluss | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ach so, sorry dachte du meinst diese:
Bykski B-TFC-X Digital Durchflusssensor mit HD LCD Display - Black | Sensor Durchfluss | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Habe schon bereits einen "Durchflusssensor high flow" von Aquacomputer verbaut, der mir den genauen Durchfluss per Software ausgibt. Der andere soll nur Optisch schön aussehen und mir durch die drehende Bewegung des Rädchen ein Durchfluss ersehen lassen. 

In diesem Sinn nur Spielerei, um sehen zu können wie das Wasser fließt...


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

So zurück aus dem Urlaub 
Als erstes möchte ich mal allen hier ein gutes neues Jahrzehnt wünschen.
Ich hab mich dazu entschieden den CPU Block ebenfalls zu erneuern.
Früher gab es ja relativ kostengünstig von EKWB den Supremacy mx, leider wurde dieser eingestellt.
Was gibt es an nicht zu teueren alternativen so auf dem Markt? (so unter 70Euro)

Da ja viele von euch mir von Pastelflüssigkeit abgeraten habe und ich beim durchforsten von Onlishops auf "frosted" Tubes gestossen bin, möchte ich hier mal nach eurer Meinung diesbezüglich fragen, hat die jemand von euch verbaut und ist damit dieser "undurchsichtige" Look machbar?

Danke und Gruss
Robin


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Was matte Tubes angeht: YouTube


----------



## Valdiralita (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> So zurück aus dem Urlaub
> Als erstes möchte ich mal allen hier ein gutes neues Jahrzehnt wünschen.
> Ich hab mich dazu entschieden den CPU Block ebenfalls zu erneuern.
> Früher gab es ja relativ kostengünstig von EKWB den Supremacy mx, leider wurde dieser eingestellt.
> ...



Ich hab jetzt seit 4 Wochen das "CF No.1 Opaque Green UV" in meinem PETG Loop mit etwa 500W heatload. Bin gespannt wie lange das hält.
Frostet Tubes kannste schon nehmen, ist halt alles Geschmackssache, wenn es dir gefällt, warum nicht?


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: WakÃ¼ revival*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> So zurück aus dem Urlaub
> Als erstes möchte ich mal allen hier ein gutes neues Jahrzehnt wünschen.
> Ich hab mich dazu entschieden den CPU Block ebenfalls zu erneuern.
> Früher gab es ja relativ kostengünstig von EKWB den Supremacy mx, leider wurde dieser eingestellt.
> ...



drei - AMD processor - CPU

Aqua Computer Webshop -  cuplex kryos NEXT AM4, Acetal/Kupfer 21702

https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18016


----------



## Valdiralita (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Also von Blocks bei denen man die Fittinge direkt ins Acryl reindreht kann ich nur abraten, die bekommen super schnell Risse.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

War vielleicht vor zehn Jahren dank mieser Qualität noch häufiger anzutreffen.
Bei meinen HKIV Basic Acryl und Kryos Next Acryl herrscht dagegen Qualitätsarbeit. Die Dichtungen an den Anschlussgewinden sollten beim Eindrehen der Anschlüsse auch nicht so platt wie eine Flunder werden oder dass einem dabei vor lauter Anstrengung die Blutzufuhr in den Fingerspitzen gekappt wird. Wer einen gerissenen Acryldeckel beim Kryos Next oder HKIV findet, bekommt einen Keks.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Habe ein Monoblock aus Acryl verbaut und mein Terminal der Grafikkarte ist auch aus Acryl.
Bei mir gibt es keine Probleme.

Natürlich muss man mit Gefühl und nur Handfest festziehen.
Habe auch schon Kühler zerlegt und wieder zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## J4CK3R (23. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hi zusammen
Danke für die Vorschläge.
Ein Monoblock ist mir zu teuer, zudem ist dieser halt an das Mainboard gebunden, auch wenn es Kühltechnisch wohl die beste Lösung wäre.
Zu den vorgeschlagenen Kühler, muss ich leider sagen, dass mich ausser der Heatkiller keiner wirklich anspricht, jedoch finde ich das Konzept hinter Anfitec cool, den Drei gab es auch schon als ich noch Wakü gebastelt habe. 

Mich spricht der Barrow LTYK3A-04-V2 optisch sehr an, hab aber leider auf die Schnelle nicht viel betreffend der Kühlleistung gefunden, hat den jemand von euch im Einsatz?
Leider bin ich ebenfalls bezüglich der Kühlflüssigkeit noch nicht viel weiter, ich hätte wie erwähnt gerne etwas Olivgrünes, Dunkelgrünes oder Graues, am besten Pastel, gibt es da irgendetwas was man 1 Jahr -1.5Jahre ohne all zu grosse Rückstände drinn lassen kann?

Danke und einen guten Start in den Freitag.
Robin


----------



## Sinusspass (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ohne den Barrowkühler zu nutzen, so groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Kühlern nicht. Fast jeder Hersteller hat mehr oder weniger das gleiche Design, von daher nehmen die sich nicht allzu viel, entscheidend ist die Verarbeitungsqualität.
Was Pastel angeht, Finger weg, man hat sehr häufig Rückstände. Ist halt irgendwo nur Showflüssigkeit.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Vielen Dank für deine Info, Barrow soll auch von der Verarbeitungsqualität gut sein habe ich gehört.
Was empfiehlst du für eine Flüssigkeit? Ich hatte schon von dest Wasser über Innovatek, Alphacool etc, viele klare Flüssigkeiten die nie ein Problem waren.
Was sind so die besten farbigen (nicht Pastel) Flüssigkeiten erfahrungsgemäss?

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Aquacomputer Dp Ultra, ohne Frage.


----------



## sebby80 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Aquacomputer Dp Ultra, ohne Frage.



1+


----------



## J4CK3R (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Danke euch, dann hat sich die Frage bezüglich der Kühlflüssigkeit ja erledigt 
Nun zu den Anschlüssen, da mir hier von den Alphacool Anschlüssen abgeraten wurde (hatte auch schon undichte Anschlüsse jedoch nur 90* Winkel) wollte ich fragen was ihr sonst so empfehlen könnt, hat jemand Erfahrung mit Barrow Anschlüssen, sollte wenn es mich nicht irrt Baugleich mit Bitspower sein.
An EKWB Tubes und Anschlüssen komme ich leider schlecht ran

Gruss Robin


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Meine Erfahrung mit Barrow Anschlüssen ist, seit ich vor 1,5 Jahren zum ersten mal Barrow eingesetzt hab, ziemlich eindeutig. 
Absolut perfekt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Habe bei mir die ALC Anschlüsse verbaut und mittlerweile geht es ganz gut damit. Man muss aber gut entgraten und auch etwas anfeuchten damit die Anschlüsse gut rein gehen. Letztendlich gehen sie auch schwerer rein wenn die Röhren nicht ganz 100% genau rein gehen und so einen seitlichen Widerstand erzeugen. Aber wenn sie einmal drin sind, sind sie fest und auch dicht.

Andere Anschlüsse gehen ggf. aber leichter und besser rein.


----------



## J4CK3R (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Vielen Dank euch.


----------



## J4CK3R (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

In meinem Rechner ist ja alles grau oder schwarz, denkt ihr weisse Anschlüsse könnten mit dunkler (keine Ahnung welche Farbe) oder klarer Flüssigkeit gut aussehen?
Das ganze RGB gedönse kann ich ja auf weiss stellen oder aus machen.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (12. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe heute eine sehr gute, wenn auch für mein geplantes Vorhaben hier schlechte Nachricht erhalten.
Mir wurde bestätigt, dass ich ab dem Herbstsemester meinen Bachelor Studiengang starten darf.
Dies bedeutet, dass ich wohl die nächsten 3Jahre gegen 0 verdienen werde und eine Convertible Anschaffung ebenfalls im Hause steht.
Um etwas Geld zu sparen, plane ich das Projekt etwas anzupassen.

Statt Hardtubes wird das ganze mit Softtubes umgesetzt, so kann ich mir die Anschaffung der ganzen Werkzeuge und Fittinge sparen.
Ebenfalls werde ich eine Laing DDC pumpe verwenden, die ich dann im AGB festschrauben kann, so können ebenfalls die kosten für einen neuen AGB eingespart werden.

Nun zu meinen damit verbunden Fragen.
Ich möchte gerne Schläuche, möglichst in Mattschwarz verbauen, welcher Anbieter ist hierfür geeignet? (13/10)
Welches DDC Modell ist gedrosselt einigermassen leise oder ist die Alphacool DDC-310 schon ziemlich das leiseste was es da so gibt?

Entschuldigung, dass das ganze nicht wie versprochen wird.
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Leiser als die DDC310 wirst du keine D5 oder DDC finden.

Was Schlauch vs. Hardtube angeht kosten die Anschlüsse etwa gleich und Hardtube vs. Schlauch ist von den Kosten auch in etwa gleich. Schlauch lässt sich aber leichter und schnell verlegen und benötigt kein Werkzeug wie ein Heißluftföhn oder einer Säge zum  zuscheiden. Wobei PETG auch ohne eine Säge mit einem Rohrschneider gut durchtrennt werden kann. Zum biegen muss man kein Werkzeug haben, hier reichen irgendwelche Ecken die man im Haus hat oder Holzklötze die man sich auf Maß auf einem Brett fest schraubt.

Mit diesem Tool hat es bei mir gut geklappt.
Bewinner Hard Tube Bending Kit, 3pcs 14mm AD 45/90: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## J4CK3R (22. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hi IIcarus
Ich dachte an Softtubes, da ich von früher noch Unmengen an Wakü Anschlüssen rumliegen habe.
Im Moment bin ich das ganze jedoch stark am überdenken, da das ganze mit Softtubes zu lösen wieder nicht so das ist, was ich mir erhofft habe.
Deswegen werd ich vielleicht auch mal ein bischen mehr Geld in die Hand nehemen, so dass das ganze so wird, wie ich es möchte (hahaha wir wissen alle das sich dies mindestens nach einem Jahr wieder ändert).
Mir ist bekannt, dass es von Primochill matt schwarze Hardtubes gibt, weis jemand wo man diese eventuell in Europa erwerben könnte, oder ob es möglich ist mit Plastikfarbe gewöhnliche PETG Hardtubes nach dem biegen zu lackieren?
Dann könnte ich auch ohne Probleme transparente Kühlflüssigkeit verwenden.

Damit ihr so ne ungefähre Vorstellung bekommt was mir vorschwebt hab ich ein Bild eines Computers angefügt, welcher mir es schon längers angetan hat. (Google: Black Tone AkMod)

Grüsse
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Von Bitspower gibt es auf Aquatuning zumindest farbige Tubes.
Hardtubes Acryl fuer deine Modding Wasserkuehlung online kaufen | Aquatuning Germany

Allerdings nur in Acryl und dann noch nur in 12/10er Rohre.
Hier gibt es auch noch ein paar Farbige Röhren: PMMA Rohre: Bykski | eZModding


----------



## J4CK3R (28. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Danke, hab mir die Links angeschaut, hat leider nicht wirklich was mattes dabei, deswegen werde ich wohl die Tubes selber lackieren.

Ich werde mir mal eine Teileliste zusammenstellen und diese dann für allfällige Verbesserungen hier posten.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (28. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ich bin gerade beim Surfen auf Überdruckventile für Wasserkühlungen gestossen.
Hatte sowas nie als ich noch mit Wasser gespielt habe und mir war auch nicht bekannt, dass es sowas gibt.
Gab eigentlich nie Probleme mit dem Druck, klar wenn der Loop heiss war, konnte man eine Druckveränderung feststellen, aber die war nicht sonderlich hoch.
Brauch ich so ein Überdruckventil oder ist dies mehr etwas, was man nur für das gute Gewissen verbaut?

Gruss
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Habe meine Wasserkühlung 3 Jahre ohne solch ein Ventil am laufen gehabt und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir gedacht das es nicht schaden könnte und habe mir eines von Alphacool verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sitzt bei mir am Füllport, daher nicht direkt auf dem AGB.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Überdruckventile sind eigentlich Blödsinn. Ich benutze zwar selber welche, aber das ist mehr aus Spaß an der Freude statt aus Notwendigkeit. Wenn dein Agb oberhalb der Wasserlinie (also üblicherweise im Deckel) einen Verschlussstopfen hat, dreh den ganz leicht auf, dass er nicht mehr abdichtet. Schon ist ein Druckausgleich mit der Umgebung sichergestellt.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Danke euch, ich werde mal eins von Barrow bestellen, sind ja nicht so teuer 
Meld mich wenn ich die Teileliste zusammen gefriemelt habe.
Weis jemand, was passieren würde, wenn zb. der PC kippt, halten die Ventile Wasser dicht? (Nicht dass dies irgendwann mal eintreten sollte, einfach aus Interesse)

Gruss
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Austreten kann immer was, daher solltest du da schon drauf acht geben.

Bei meinem Alphacool habe ich mal drauf geachtet und da kommt bei mir zumindest wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft nichts raus. Da ich beim umsetzen für umbauten den Rechner auf die Rückseite des Seitenteils legen muss. Dabei steht dann das Ventil unter Wasser.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich mit Ventil den AGB nie komplett voll machen und immer etwa 5-10mm frei lassen, da je nach Wassertemperatur sich das Wasser ausdehnen kann und so etwas ansteigen wird. In meinem Fall steigt mit 30°C was ich normal unter Last erreiche nicht viel an, aber wenn ich die Lüfter aus machen und das Wasser auf eine Temperatur von 40-45°C ansteigen lasse steigt der Wasserspiegel schon um ein paar Millimeter im AGB an.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Wenn aber das Ventil beim erhitzen den Überdruck abbaut, entsteht dann beim abkühlen nicht ein Vakum?


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Die Membrane was Alphacool verbaut hat ist aus Hartplastik, die wird nicht 100% abdichten können. Daher gehe ich eher davon aus das es hier zu keinem Unterdruck kommen wird. Mit anderen Ventilen anderer Hersteller kann es anders aussehen. Kann mich aber nur auf das Ventil was ich verbaut habe beziehen, da ich noch keine andere verbaut hatte.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Wenn aber das Ventil beim erhitzen den Überdruck abbaut, entsteht dann beim abkühlen nicht ein Vakum?



Ein Unterdruck kann schon entstehen, aber das ist ja kein Problem. So stark, dass das da was implodiert, wird der bei weitem nicht.
Daher kannst du als Ersatz auch einfach eine der Verschlussschrauben oben im Agb nicht ganz zudrehen, schon ist es da undicht und der Überdruck entweicht, falls dann im Kreislauf mal weniger Druck herrscht, gleicht sich das auch wieder aus.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Habe drei Jahre kein Ventil verbaut gehabt und es lief auch immer gut.
Das einzige war beim öffnen des Deckels vom AGB, der ließ sich manchmal schwer öffnen, da ein Vakuum entstand.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Ich bin soeben noch auf ein anderes Problem gestossen.
Mein Mainboard (Asus Crosshair VI Hero) besitzt 2 RGB 4pin (12v) Ausgänge, der Barrow CPU Kühler sowie das Boxfish Reservoir haben jedoch einen 3pin (5v) Anschluss.
Gibt es einen Adapter von 4pin auf 3pin (mir ist bewusst dass die LEDs dann nicht mehr einzel angesteuert werden können)?
Im Notfall häng ich die beiden an den RGB Ausgang des Quadros, aber möchte dies bei Möglichkeit verhindern, da ich eigentlich alles über das Mainboard steuern möchte.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## ursmii (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

das thema überdruckventil betrifft ja eigentlich schon die verminderung eines schadens.
was mich seit langem wundert its, dass es bei allen steuerungen keinen eingang für einen auslaufsensor gibt.
damit könnte man, wenn's nicht schon ins netzteil getropft hat, via mail informieren und den pc vom netz trennen (solid state relays).


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*



J4CK3R schrieb:


> Ich bin soeben noch auf ein anderes Problem gestossen.
> Mein Mainboard (Asus Crosshair VI Hero) besitzt 2 RGB 4pin (12v) Ausgänge, der Barrow CPU Kühler sowie das Boxfish Reservoir haben jedoch einen 3pin (5v) Anschluss.
> Gibt es einen Adapter von 4pin auf 3pin (mir ist bewusst dass die LEDs dann nicht mehr einzel angesteuert werden können)?
> Im Notfall häng ich die beiden an den RGB Ausgang des Quadros, aber möchte dies bei Möglichkeit verhindern, da ich eigentlich alles über das Mainboard steuern möchte.
> ...


Das Funktioniert nicht, daher gibt es auch keine Adapter.
Ganz davon abgesehen werden die LEDs sofort Schaden nehmen da statt 5v dann 12v drauf kommen.

Es handelt sich hier um zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Technik und die 3-Pin mit 5v sind davon digital und werden per Datenberechnung (Skript) einzeln angesteuert. Daher geht bei den 3-Pin auch als zweite Belegung eine Datenverbindung von LED zu LED.

Was du brauchst ist ein Controller dazu.
Gibt es mit manueller Steuerung und mit Softwaresteuerung wird es teuer.
Kenne da nur den Controller von Asus was 110 Euro kostet um das ganze auch mit der Aura Software steuern zu können.

Es gibt aber was von EK, damit kannst sogar deine Lüfter per Wassertemperatur mit steuern und damit hast du auch das D-RGB mit dabei,
EK Water Blocks EK-Loop Connect Steuerung fuer Pumpen, …

Wie gut die Software dazu ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Controller habe ich auch schon gesehen scheint es von paar Marken zu geben, sind aber wie du erwähnt hast nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## J4CK3R (29. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Es gibt einen Controller/Adpater von Deepcool für um die 15usd, aber der ist überall ausverkauft...
Ich meld mich wenn ich eine kluge Alternative gefunden habe.

Edit:
Hab den Controller in einem Store eines Anbieters aus Südafrika (wo ich zur Zeit lebe) entdeckt, werde versuchen diesen dort zu bestellen.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (30. März 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hallo zusammen.
Hab hier mal so eine kleine Visualisierungshilfe erstellt, wie das ganze aussehen soll.
Das etwas hell grauere soll softubing darstellen.
Ich denke dass das Reservoir noch etwas mehr Richtung Front wandern muss, da hinter der GPU wohl nicht genügend Platz sein wird.
Ebenfalls muss ich schauen, ob ich bei meinem 45mm Radiator im Deckel genügend Platz habe um die Lüfter unten anzubringen oder ob diese wieder in den Deckel verschwinden müssen.

Das ganze ist aber bei weitem nicht Masstabgerecht!

Freu mich auf euer Feedback 
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (3. April 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

So, die Teileliste ist endlich fertig 
Den Deepcool RGB converter konnte ich ebenfalls bestellen.

Die Teileliste findet ihr hier, ich freue mich auf eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge:
Kosten Umbau Computer - Google Tabellen

Gruss
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Schöne Liste, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...  nur will ich in meinem Fall nicht wissen was mich alles am Ende gekostet hat...


----------



## J4CK3R (3. April 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Hahaha, ich kenn das Gefühl.
Deinem Tagebuch nach zu urteilen schon den einten oder anderen Euro.


----------



## J4CK3R (7. April 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

So es geht endlich los 
Hab soeben beim Chinesen die ganzen Barrow Artikel bestellt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das für jeden einzelnen Artikel Versandkosten berechnet werden, mal schauen ob ich da noch etwas zurück erhalte.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## J4CK3R (9. April 2020)

*AW: Wakü revival*

Nochmals ein kleines Update
Ich hab mir gerade aufgrund einer laufenden Aktion die M2 NVME WD Black 750 in der 250gb Version relativ günstig ergattern können.
Somit hab ich bis auf die AT Bestellung alle Teile bestellt, weshalb hier bis im Juli (dann werde ich wieder zuhause sein) wohl nicht mehr gross was kommen wird.

Grüsse
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (18. April 2020)

Ich bins nochmal 
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das Reservoir am vorgesehenen Platz auch wirklich hinpasst, habe ich die Idee das Reservoir im Notfall in die Seitenwand des HDD Cages zu modden (Siehe Skizze).
Was denkt ihr zu dieser Lösung?
Das Problem ist halt ein bischen, dass das Gehäuse danach nur noch mit diesem Reservoir zu Gebrauchen ist.

Gruss Robin


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2020)

Wieso nicht, würde jedenfalls sehr gut aussehn.


----------



## J4CK3R (1. Mai 2020)

Werde es wohl so machen, dann kann ich auch gut das OLED des Reservoir ablesen.
Ich habe leider kein Dremel oder ähnliches, hat hier jemand Erfahrung, ob man das auch mit einer Laubsäge schneiden kann, da das Metall ja nicht sehr dick ist (das richtige Sägeblatt vorausgesetzt).

Gruss
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Das wird bestimmt geht.


----------



## J4CK3R (14. Mai 2020)

So heute, beziehungsweise gestern gab es paar kleine updates.
Zum einen kam der RGB 12v zu ARGB 5v Adapter von Deepcool an, das Ding ist echt klein (Bild davon hab ich angefügt).
Ich bin mein Build nochmals im Detail durchgegangen und habe noch benötigte Komponenten der Liste hinzugefügt.
Ich hab die Bestellung bei Aquatuning getätigt, es ist nun eine Aquastream XT in der Standardausführung geworden.

Jetzt ist erstmals Warten angesagt...


----------



## J4CK3R (16. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mir ja als Pumpe die Aquastream XT bestellt und für die Lüftersteuerung einen Aquacomputer Quadro.
Geplant habe ich, die beiden per internen USB anzuschliessen, allerdings hab ich nun gesehen, dass beide über einen Aquabus verfügen.
Was wären die Vorteile die sich mir ergeben würden die beiden per Aquabus zu verbinden, ausser, dass ein USB Connector eingespart werden würde?

Danke und Gruss
Robin


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Mai 2020)

Betrachte den Aquabuss als Datenschnittstelle die unabhängig ist vom OS ist. Das heißt, wenn du ein  externes Display nutzt, zb das "VISION" oder das vom Aquero 6, dann kann man sich eben hier die Daten ausgeben lassen. Völlig unabhängig vom OS(zb kann dann auch die XT auf Werte zugreifen die das Aqudro übergibt usw). Ich mach das bei meinen Linux Os so, da die Aquasuite leider nie dafür verfügbar sein wird.Nutzt du nur windows, dann reicht dir die USB-Schnittstelle vollkommen aus (nutzen ja ein eigenes Windowsservice)


----------



## J4CK3R (17. Mai 2020)

Ich bin mir im Moment gerade am überlegen, wie ich die Hardtubes gestalten soll, zur Auswahl stehen folgende Optionen: (Der PC ist in schwarz/grau gehalten)
Klare Hardtubes mit transparenter Flüssigkeit.
Klare Hardtubes mit transparentgrüner Flüssigkeit (die LEDs werden später auch grün leuchten).
Matt Schwarz lackierte Hardtubes mit transparenter Flüssigkeit.

Was würde euch am besten gefallen?


----------



## J4CK3R (2. Juni 2020)

Heute kam zuhause das erste Paket von Barrow an.
Das Paket wie äusserliche Beschädigungen auf, im Inneren scheint aber zum Glück alles heil geblieben zu sein.
Die Qualität des Reservoirs sieht auf dem Foto echt gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J4CK3R (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen.
Mitlerweile bin ich wieder zuhause.
Eigentlich wollte ich direkt loslegen, allerdings fehlt mir immernoch das zweite Paket mit dem CPU Block und den Winkelstücken von Barrow, sowie meine Inserts für die Reservoirhalterung (wird 3D Gedruckt).
Ich bin im Moment mit dem Aliexpress Händler im Kontakt und hoffe, dass das Paket so schnell wie möglich ankommt.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (27. Juli 2020)

So
Als das Paket kam, hab ich nicht lang gezögert und mich direkt an den Umbau gemacht.
Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Zusammenbau:

Ich war froh, dass ich zwei Packungen Tubes bestellt habe, der Verschnitt, besonders beim Bogen mit mehreren Biegungen war nicht unerheblich (siehe Bild).

Der Computer an sich ist noch nicht ganz fertig, sprich, ich muss Ihn nochmals demontieren da sich volgenden "Probleme" gezeigt haben.
-Die Aquastream XT ist auch auf 60hz noch mit einem störenden Brummen hörbar, weswegen ich diese, doch auf ein Shoggy setzen werde.
-Die Aura Software von Asus funktioniert soweit gut, allerdings machen die angeschlossenen RGB Strips gefühlt was sie wollen, kennt jemand von euch dieses Problem?
-Die Biegung mit zwei Winkel möchte ich für ein sauberes Gesammtbild durch einen dual 45grad Winkel und einer Tube mit nur einem Winkel ersetzen.

Positiv überrascht bin ich vom Funktionsumfang der Aquasuite, die ist ja echt der Hammer 

Das wars soweit, ich werde noch bessere Fotos machen, sobald ich die oben genannten Probleme beseitigt habe.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Juli 2020)

Was hast du denn am Netzteil gemacht, dass das auf sein muss?


----------



## J4CK3R (27. Juli 2020)

Ich habe den Originalen Lüfter gegen einen Noctua ausgetauscht und bei der Gelegenheit noch entstaubt 

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (6. September 2020)

So, nachdem sich jetzt ein Weilchen nichts getan hatte, möchte ich mich wieder mit einem Update melden.
Ich hab meinen Rechner nochmals auseinander genommen, da ich ein paar Sachen anders und einige kleine Fehler ausmerzen wollte.
Als erstes habe ich den vorderen Radiator um 180 Grad gedreht (so dass jetzt der ein und Auslass gegen unten gerichtet ist), da mein Drainport so natürlich nicht funktioniert hat.
Des weiteren habe ich meine Aquastream auf ein Schoggysandwich gestellt, leider ist diese auch auf dem shoggy bei 50 Herz noch hörbar. Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich diese wirklich Lautlos kriege?
Die Tubes wurden nun doch Schwarz lackiert, was dem ganzen monochromen Look nochmals einen coolen einzigartigen Look gibt.
Ebenfalls wollte ich durch den Einsatz eines dual Rotary fittings erreichen, dass alle Tubes nur noch einen Winkel haben, was mir zwar gelungen ist, allerdings ist die hintere Tube nun etwas krumm. Hier lasse ich mir noch etwas einfallen.
Ich hatte den 360er Radiator wohl nicht genug ausgespült und es haben sich Ablagerungen im CPU Block gesammelt, weswegen ich diesen demontiert und geputzt habe.
Da ich den Aquacomputer Quadro, jedoch nur die Aquastream XT Standard verwende, habe ich leider keinen Zugriff auf den eingebauten Temperatursensor der Pumpe, weswegen ich diesen auf der Pumpe ausgesteckt habe und mittels Verlängerung an den Quadro geführt habe, so hab ich nun doch die Pumpentemperatur.
Ein grosses Ärgernis mit skurrilem Grund betraf meine RGB Beleuchtung.
Egal wo ich meinen Konverter und das Phanteks Gehäuse angeschlossen habe, haben die Farben nur teilweise gepasst. Das heisst, ich hab Beispielsweise Blau atmend eingestellt, worauf der Computer blau aufgeleuchtet hat und dann einen Farbverlauf angefangen hat, bevor er wieder mit Blau angefangen hat.
Das Problem hier lag beim eingebauten RGB Controller des Gehäuses. Obwohl ich diesen nicht angeschlossen hatte, reichten die 12v der RGB Beleuchtung um diesen zu starten, während des breathings einen Farbverlauf zu starten um beim abdunkeln, mangels Strom wieder abzuschalten.
Ich hab den Controller nun auch noch manuell abgeschaltet, nun funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.

So genug gequatscht, nun lass ich die Bilder sprechen.
Gruss
Robin


----------



## Tekkla (6. September 2020)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Des weiteren habe ich meine Aquastream auf ein Schoggysandwich gestellt, leider ist diese auch auf dem shoggy bei 50 Herz noch hörbar. Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich diese wirklich Lautlos kriege?


Mit Schlauch statt Hardtubes von den Schottverschraubungen zur Pumpe kann helfen.


----------



## maexi (7. September 2020)

Wenn Du die Bilder bearbeitest, sie auf 90° mit dem Uhrzeigersinn drehst und dann abspeicherst, sollten sie ansehnlicher sein.


----------



## J4CK3R (7. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit Schlauch statt Hardtubes von den Schottverschraubungen zur Pumpe kann helfen.


Hab ich bereits so, leider ist die Pumpe immernoch leicht hörbar.


----------



## J4CK3R (7. September 2020)

maexi schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Bilder bearbeitest, sie auf 90° mit dem Uhrzeigersinn drehst und dann abspeicherst, sollten sie ansehnlicher sein.


Danke für den Hinweis, die Bilder waren eigentlich mal gerade, hab es nun nochmals angepasst.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## J4CK3R (7. September 2020)

Bezüglich der Pumpe ist mir ebenfalls noch etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen.
Wenn ich diese in der Aquasuite zwecks Entlüftung auf die maximale Drehzahl einstelle, so bricht sie manchmal für einen kurzen Moment zusammen.
Weis jemand von euch an was das eventuell liegen könnte?

Gruss
Robin


----------



## razzor1984 (7. September 2020)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Pumpe ist mir ebenfalls noch etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen.
> Wenn ich diese in der Aquasuite zwecks Entlüftung auf die maximale Drehzahl einstelle, so bricht sie manchmal für einen kurzen Moment zusammen.
> Weis jemand von euch an was das eventuell liegen könnte?
> 
> ...



Wenn du die XT auf die Maximalleistung setzt, dann kalibriert sich diese. Je nach loop konfiguration ist dass immer unterschiedlich bei welche Hz Zahl, dann schluss ist.

Bezüglich Lautstärke, die XT ist eine Aquariumpumpe auf Eheim 1046 basis. Es kommt drauf an, wie weit sitzt du vom PC weg. Ist dieser gedämt? Die XT neigt bei gewissen Frquezen zu einem Tiefen Brummen. Das kann man leider nur schwer weg Dämen aber es geht. Da muss man sich spielen und schauen bei welcher Hz-Zahl es subjektiv am leiseseten ist. Wenn das alles nichts hilft, Pack die Pumpe in eine Dämbox (selber bauen) oder du wechselst zu einer anderen zb D5 (nur wie leiste diese dann ist ????)


----------



## J4CK3R (11. September 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Der PC steht auf dem Tisch, ca 60cm von mir weg in einem ungedämmten Gehäuse.
Ich hab die Pumpe nun auf 54 Herz am laufen, so ist diese (nahezu) unhörbar, weswegen ich vorerst bei der Aquastream bleiben werde.


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe meinen Computer heute Abend mal probeweise von Blauer Beleuchtung auf weise umgestellt.
Dabei sind mir Ablagen im Reservoir aufgefallen.
Weis jemand was das ist? Der GPU und CPU Block scheinen auch betroffen zu sein, allerdings sind die Temperaturen nach wie vor unverändert.

Gruss
Robin


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2021)

auf den ersten Blick sieht das wie eine Kupferverbindung (hätte fast gesagt, Kupfersulfat, aber sowas löst sich zu gut in Wasser, soll aber noch Kupferhydroxid oder Kupfercarbonat geben, das durchaus enstehen kann). Mit was hast du die Wakü denn befüllt? Hast du außer Kupfer noch ein anderes nennenswertes Metall im Kreis? Denke mal eher nicht, wenn ich mir die Fotos oben anschaue, wird ja kein Alu Radiator sein.

Täuscht das oder sehen die Ablagerungen ziemlich ähnlich derer in deinem CPU Block von September aus?


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Januar 2021)

Ja, so auf den Blick sieht das ganze sehr ähnlich aus, hatte aber noch keine Zeit es genau zu betrachten.
Als Flüssigkeit habe ich DP Ultra verwendet. Ich vermute aber das das ganze Zeugs aus den Radis kommt (beide sind schon etwas älter) und früher hatte ich mal ein System mit blauer Farbe.
Nur komm ich nicht drauf wieso dass noch drinn ist, eigentlich habe ich die Radis mit cillit bang gereinigt.
Auf jeden Fall ist mir aufgefallen das es kleine glänzende Partikel drinn hat, so quasi Mayhams aurora für arme.


----------



## wolf7 (19. Januar 2021)

ok Radiatoren haben ne ziemlich feine Struktur, da kann schon viel hängen bleiben... steht halt zu befürchten, dass das dann immer wieder kommt, wenn das jetzt schon das zweite mal ist. Ich meine, im AGB störts ja nicht, im CPU/GPU Kühler bzw. in der Pumpe kann das schon anders aussehen. Aber noch mal, das sind Kupfer Radiatoren, richtig? Weil sowas kann auch durch nen Alu Radiator bzw. generell Aluminium im Kreis entstehen.

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich das Färbemittel in so nem Radiator gut festsetzen kann. Hab aber nie selber Erfahrungen mit so etwas gesammelt. Immer nur Demineralisiertes Wasser + Innovatek Protect IP drin gehabt und ich finde immer noch, dass es auf dem Foto wie ne Kupferverbindung von der Farbe her aussieht, da es so türkis ist.


----------



## J4CK3R (19. Januar 2021)

Ja es sind beides Kupferradiatoren, der eine ein Phobya und der andere ein Alphacool, also eigentlich auch Qualitätsmässig in Ordnung.
Ich kenne mich mit Metallen und deren Wirkungen/Verbindungen zu wenig aus, hat aber etwas von Grünspan.
Temperaturtechnisch konnte ich keinen Unterschied zu zuvor ausmachen.


----------



## J4CK3R (28. Januar 2021)

Denkt ihr meine Ablagerungen könnten damit zusammenhängen, dass der GPU und CPU Kühler vernickelt sind und die Radiatoren "plain" Kupfer?

Gruss
Robin


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2021)

Vernickelt macht nichts aus.
Und das Vernickelte kommt Alu nicht gleich.


----------



## J4CK3R (14. März 2021)

Ich hatte heute eine Diskussion mit ein paar Freunden bezüglich den Wärmezyklen einer Wasserkühlung und hätte auch gerne mal euche Meinung gehört.
Einige meiner Freunde sind mit ihren wassergekühlten Rigs am Minen und sind sich uneinig, was wohl für das System besser ist:
Alle 3 Tage oder so das System über die Nacht herunterfahren, so dass alles wieder abkühlt oder durchlaufen lassen, so dass Heat-Cycles vermieden werden.

Was erachtet ihr als besser?
Ich hätte gesagt, ab und an mal abzuschalten aber es gibt ja Flüssigkeiten, die Wärme-Zyklen nicht wirklich mögen.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2021)

Gegen biobefall im Wasser (was aber eh fast nie passiert) wäre ein gelegentlicher Temperaturwechsel sicher etwas besser. Für die HW bedeutet ein Temperaturzyklus immer etwas Stress, da wäre tatsächlich Dauerfeuer besser.


----------



## ursmii (14. März 2021)

J4CK3R schrieb:


> Einige meiner Freunde sind mit ihren wassergekühlten Rigs am Minen und sind sich uneinig, was wohl für das System besser ist:
> Alle 3 Tage oder so das System über die Nacht herunterfahren, so dass alles wieder abkühlt oder durchlaufen lassen, so dass Heat-Cycles vermieden werden.


wozu rauf und runter? für *folding@home*  laufen die systeme mit hoher last auf der GraKa auch 24/7


----------



## J4CK3R (14. März 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich kenne es aus dem Serverbereich, dass manchmal ein Server hops geht wenn er zu lange ausgeschalten ist und die Temperatur so abnimmt, das Lötstellen brechen. Ist das auch schon bei Grafikkarten passiert? Wenn eine GPU unter Wasser nur so ca. 50c erreicht halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich aber es war auch ein Punkt bei dem wir uns nicht so wirklich einig waren.


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2021)

Du hast ein Denkfehler, das Wasser transportiert nur die Wärme und Wasser eignet sich dazu sehr gut, da es die Wärme sehr gut abführen kann. Aber das Wasser selbst muss auch gekühlt werden, denn das Wasser alleine würde nicht dazu ausreichen, um eine Wasserkühlung herunter zu kühlen.

Aus diesem Grund wird deine Wassertemperatur bezogen auf die Raumtemperatur mit ausgeschaltetem Rechner nicht eiskalt werden.


----------



## J4CK3R (14. März 2021)

Ja, war vielleicht etwas dumm formuliert 
In der Regel läuft ja eine Grafikkarte unter Wasser kühler weill die Radiatorfläche grösser ist als der originale Luftkühler der GPU Fläche hätte.  Aber auch bei 50c gibt es eine Materialausdehnung, die Frage ist halt wie fest, bzw. schlimm diese ist.

Gruss


----------



## IICARUS (14. März 2021)

Stell dir vor, meine Grafikkarte erreicht nur 37-39°C im Schnitt und max. nur 40-41°C.

Lasse ich alle mein Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl laufen kann ich meine Wassertemperatur von 30°C sogar runter auf etwa 24-25°C runterbekommen und dadurch würde auch die Temperatur der Grafikkarte nochmals 3-5°C niedriger ausfallen und es macht gleich NULL was auch. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wenn meine Lüfter ganz normal laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. März 2021)

Meine R9 290X erreicht öfters sogar 65 Grad und lebt trotz einiger Jahre auf dem Buckel auch noch.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Meine R9 290X erreicht öfters sogar 65 Grad und lebt trotz einiger Jahre auf dem Buckel auch noch.


Sagt auch niemand was, denn Luftkühlung geht auch, wenn jemand die Lüftergeräusche dazu mag. Mein Rechner ist  immer lautlos, egal ob Last oder Idle. 

Denn der Hardware ist es egal ob 75°C oder nur 40°C anliegen.
Gut mit weniger Temperatur taktet solche eine Grafikkarte höher, da die Temperaturen besonders bei Nvidia sich auch auf dem Boost Takt mit beziehen. Aber am ende sind 100 MHz mehr oder weniger zu haben auch egal.

Aber mit meiner Wasserkühlung muss ich auch kein UV anstreben um leiser und kühler zu werden. Die Karte kann da halt Stock ziehen, was sie möchte und möchte ich doch selbst weiter übertakten muss ich mir wegen der Temperaturen keine Gedanken machen und habe halt noch etwas mehr Spielraum.

Ansonsten hat das Ganze auch etwas mit dem Hobby was zu tun und deren Optik davon.

Wobei jetzt ein luftgekühlte Grafikkarte je nach Hersteller nicht laut sein muss. Hatte letztens eine MSI RTX 2080 Ti Trio zum Testen da und war erstaunt wie gut 70 °C gehalten wurden und die Grafikkarte dabei sehr leise war. Aber die neuen Grafikkarte ziehen alle über 300 Watt und gehen zum Teil auch auf die 400 Watt hoch und mehr, da wird es mit der Kühlung dann schon etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (15. März 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sagt auch niemand was, denn Luftkühlung geht auch, wenn jemand die Lüftergeräusche dazu mag. Mein Rechner ist  immer lautlos, egal ob Last oder Idle.



"Lautlos" ist halt sehr subjektiv. So richtig lautlos kann eine PC ohnehin nicht werden, da die Grafikkarte rumfiept.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> "Lautlos" ist halt sehr subjektiv. So richtig lautlos kann eine PC ohnehin nicht werden, da die Grafikkarte rumfiept.


Manch User fiepen auch... 
Bei mir fiept nichts.


----------

